# Range Rover



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

I am thinking of buying a Range Rover (either Vogue or Sport) but am constantly met with comments from friends (who do not drive Range's themselves) that they are unreliable, always breaking down, costly to run and expensive to fix when (not if) the electronics break.

Does anyone drive a Range or have direct experience with a Range Rover to be able to advise subjectively?

My budget, for what it matters, is up to 250,000 AED so it will likely be an Approved second-hand car that I get (from Al Tayer, probably).

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks

P.S. I check the general "cars" thread (to protect myself against any chastisement for not posting this question there) and it states: 

"There's been alot of questions in the salary thread and in other places about buying cars, renting cars and other driving questions.
I thought a dedicated thread would encourage centralization of knowledge, and provide a decluttering of other places."

As my question is about a brand of car specifically, I think it warrants its own thread.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you can afford 250k on a car then you can afford to get it fixed.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

250k is going to still be well within warranty so I wouldn't worry too much.

I'm looking for an LR3 at the moment, they have the same niggles, mainly with electrics. The engines are sweet and you can't fault them, it's usually some sensor that balls things up.

Maintenance is pricey, but if you really want the car then it's worth it I reckon.

PS anyone got a nice LR3 they want to sell?


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ranges aren't "that" bad. Just buy one that's been taken care of and not bashed off road. If you can view the maintenance records, that helps a ton too. And at you price range make sure it comes with a good amount a warranty remaining. Also make sure ALL of the electronic gizmos work before you accept the car. Press every button you find and make sure that something happens.

Happy hunting


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

I drive a Land Rover and know many many people with Land Rovers and Range Rovers. They are junk. Absolute garbage. I've just about replaced everything in my Car and it would be a miracle if it ran a month without something breaking down.
Now, this is my experience in Egypt and much of the problems have to do with the combination of Land Rover and Egypt. The parts are scarce and the mechanic are morons. They destroyed the car EVERY SINGLE TIME I took it to a mechanic to get it fixed that I now fix it myself. And I mean serious engine overhaul jobs. I have more tools than any mechanic in Egypt.

I rely heavily on forums and the vast experience and specialized information the members share. Do a search and ask there.


If you really need a 4x4 go with Toyota Land cruiser.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Garth Vader said:


> 250k is going to still be well within warranty so I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> I'm looking for an LR3 at the moment, they have the same niggles, mainly with electrics. The engines are sweet and you can't fault them, it's usually some sensor that balls things up.
> 
> ...


I do, actually! It's a 2008 White 4.0L HSE model with full LR/Al Tayer service history. Done 70,000km and no problems. 

Am in Scotland at the moment, but will be back at the end of the month.

(Will be leaving Dubai soon, hence sale.)

teuchter


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a Range Rover Sport Supercharged for 2 years with little problem. Sold it when the warranty ran out as I was paranoid about the suspension going.

If it's under warranty, you'll be fine. There does seem to be some lemons out there but mine was fine and those I know with Land Rovers haven't had any problems either.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Last three cars have been Range Rovers and I'd now buy nothing else! Never had and chew with any of them.


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> If you can afford 250k on a car then you can afford to get it fixed.


Sometimes I wonder how you got your Senior Expat tag, Mr Rossi, as your comments on here are very often unhelpful, if somewhat combative. 

It is not the case that I will not be able to afford to ordinarily "run" a car like a Range Rover. I have not said that I cannot afford general fixes that can often come with any car. My concern was that Range Rovers invite a whole host of problems over and above most cars (when driven in Dubai/Middle East) so I was merely asking if this was true.

Further, I asked in my question for subjective views and suspect that your view is given because you do not own a Range Rover. If you don't, then why comment? If you do, then you have not offered an answer to my question. Either way, not the kind of response to be expected from a Senior Expat.


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)




----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Engineer said:


> Last three cars have been Range Rovers and I'd now buy nothing else! Never had and chew with any of them.


Thanks very much! Very positive!


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Homeless said:


> I drive a Land Rover and know many many people with Land Rovers and Range Rovers. They are junk. Absolute garbage. I've just about replaced everything in my Car and it would be a miracle if it ran a month without something breaking down.
> Now, this is my experience in Egypt and much of the problems have to do with the combination of Land Rover and Egypt. The parts are scarce and the mechanic are morons. They destroyed the car EVERY SINGLE TIME I took it to a mechanic to get it fixed that I now fix it myself. And I mean serious engine overhaul jobs. I have more tools than any mechanic in Egypt.
> 
> I rely heavily on forums and the vast experience and specialized information the members share. Do a search and ask there.
> ...


Ouch! hmmm


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

dubaidubaidubai said:


> Sometimes I wonder how you got your Senior Expat tag, Mr Rossi, as your comments on here are very often unhelpful, if somewhat combative.
> 
> It is not the case that I will not be able to afford to ordinarily "run" a car like a Range Rover. I have not said that I cannot afford general fixes that can often come with any car. My concern was that Range Rovers invite a whole host of problems over and above most cars (when driven in Dubai/Middle East) so I was merely asking if this was true.
> 
> Further, I asked in my question for subjective views and suspect that your view is given because you do not own a Range Rover. If you don't, then why comment? If you do, then you have not offered an answer to my question. Either way, not the kind of response to be expected from a Senior Expat.


Sorry, you lost me at "wonder"


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I do, actually! It's a 2008 White 4.0L HSE model with full LR/Al Tayer service history. Done 70,000km and no problems.
> 
> Am in Scotland at the moment, but will be back at the end of the month.
> 
> ...


Hi Teuchter,

Would have been ideal but I'm after a V8 

Good luck with the sale though, the good ones definitely don't hang around for long on Dubizzle.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

PS Sorry for the hijack


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sorry, you lost me at "wonder"


Feigned ignorance taken as acceptance of my comments


----------

